# Duplicate paper??



## RAdams (Nov 20, 2009)

A family member just got a new job as a Loan Processor at a bank. As a congrats, I am hooking her up with a nice pen to show off to her co workers. I just don't know how it would go over with Duplicate paperwork. So, i come to the place with the pro's. 

Does rollerball work on Duplicate papers? 
how about fountains? 

Thanks for the help! I want her to be able to use this pen as much as possible, but i also want it to be top shelf.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 20, 2009)

Are you talking about the old school carbon copy type thing?  If so, I think you have to write with a little pressure, so I think a fountain wouldn't be a good idea, but maybe a rollerball and probably ballpoint would be the best...


----------



## RAdams (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah, I dunno. In the day of Computers, I'm not even sure how much carbon copy stuff they still do. It was just a concern. I know ballpoint is good for that, But i was really wanting to make a fountain or roller. I asked the customer what they prefer, bringing up the issue, so she can make an informed decision. We shall see. I wonder about the new carbonless type?


----------



## snyiper (Nov 20, 2009)

Im thinking a Roller or Ballpoint as well for any carbon work....


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Nov 20, 2009)

I work with duplicate paper in my line of work and find that I destroy the rollerball trying to get it to duplicate through 2 or 3 sheets or it just doesn't have enough pressure. I would suggest a ball point. You could always upgrade with the 9000 from private reserve.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 20, 2009)

"Duplicate paper" is called "carbonless" usually.  Or "NCR" paper, since they were among the first to have it.

Two or three copies, a rollerball should be ok.  I would avoid a fountain pen.  More than three or REAL OLD stock, the 9000 is a very good suggestion. 

Banks do still use carbonless.  They also use "legal size" forms which were eliminated by the court system over twenty years ago.

So legal size paper is illegal for appeals. (I find this amusing)


----------



## leehljp (Nov 20, 2009)

With Rollerballs, I have had considerable trouble with duplicate, carbonless and carbon paper over here in Japan. Most carbonless and forms that use carbon are very smooth and some a little waxy/glossy. They are not made for absorbing liquid very much and consequently the top copy smears considerably. I had to revert to ball point. The rollerball will work for the copies but it is the top original that causes the problems that I have encountered.

I would say - it depends. It is iffy for sure.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 20, 2009)

Another consideration there, Hank.  Japan once used what we Americans referred to as "rice paper".   This may still be the case.

The paper had a smoother coating and less tooth than American manufacturers.  And yes, toner adhered VERY well, ink---not so much.  

This may all be ancient history, I suspect you have had experience with both American and Japanese "bond paper".  So, I bow to your opinion of what is pertinent to which country.

LOTS of old stories about paper when Toshiba & Sharp came to America to compete with Xerox!!


----------



## RAdams (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the info. I kinda figured ballpoint was the way to go, but had to ask the people that know! The customer got back to me and informed me that she doesn't use carbon or carbonless. Everything is printed out by the computer, so she chose Rollerball.


----------



## BigguyZ (Nov 23, 2009)

Moot point now, but isn't there a ballpoint refill in a rolllerball form factor?


----------

